# Alta Alpine 8



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I just signed up for the Alta Alpine 8 pass challenge as the final peg in the CA Triple Crown Stage Race. I've done the Death Ride, of course, but looking for recaps of AA8 to prepare.. doesn't look like my go-to for writeups, Dan, has done this one! 

I'm hoping to get it done in daylight so chose the 5am start time, expecting to be done by 8:30pm. Looking at finishing times of riders who did both AA8 and DMD in 2012, it looks like times are roughly comparable so I'm hoping I can finish close to my 14 hour DMD time and avoid dealing with lights.

Experiences?


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 2, 2006)

I finished it last year on my recumbent (my goal was to be the first recumbent to finish it). Longest day in my life. I'll cherish the jersey forever. 

I signed up again this year, but plan to do it on my roadbike if I can get my butt conditioned in time. If my butt isn't ready, I'll ride the first half on a recumbent, then finish Ebbetts and Monitor on the roadbike.

If you've done the Death Ride, then you have all the experience you need with Carson/Ebbetts/Monitor and the potential weather, and if you can finish DMD in 14 hours, you easily have the fitness, so I'd just roll with it and show up the morning of.

The ride to and from Kingsbury is flat and fast, so it doesn't hurt to paceline there (or ride a recumbent). Blue Lakes Rd is epically smooth, and I don't remember it being too steep going out, but it was a real treat coming back.

They do do a bag drop from the bottom of Kingsbury to the top of Monitor, so there is little need to carry anything extra up any of the passes. And with going through Turtle Rock Park/lunch stop at the mid-point (~115mi?), you can leave any consumables you might need in your car and get them as you pass through.

Good luck with the Stage Race. I planned to do it on a recumbent and finish ahead of at least one roadbike, but I went into DMD feeling awful and abandoned at Sunol (self-inflicted dope slap for having shown up). And by not finishing, there was no pressure to sign up for the TT.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks!

BTW, Alta AlpinA .. I know, I know..


----------



## Bostic (Nov 17, 2008)

I did it last year. Hardest ride ever. Tougher than the Terrible Two, DMD, Haleakala from the beach, and Everest Challenge. I started at 4:10am and got back to Turtle Rock Park at 9pm. The Garmin 500 ran out after the descent of Monitor getting back into Markleeville. I had done all the climbs before except for Blue Lakes. That one really wore me down as I kept expecting the rest stop and there was always one more little roller. It's a long 12 miles or so from the right turn down from the smoking descent from Carson pass. 

Can't really offer much other than pace oneself and be wary of the elevation. I really tried to keep rest stops to a minimum. After lunch there was water at the fork in the road for Monitor and Ebbet's. I was hoping for another water stop further up Ebbet's like on the Death Ride. The back side of Ebbet's I was hurting really bad. A strong rider, Garth from Santa Rosa, gave me some Advil which got me up it. I was really questioning if I could finish at that point.


----------



## TahoeBC (Mar 11, 2008)

I was not in great shape when Dirk and I did it. We started at 3:30am and finished at 9:10 PM. I just used a small light weight Magic shine and a tai light as your sharing the roads with cars.

Good luck


----------



## look566 (Aug 19, 2011)

Still debating my start time. Anybody do 8 passes who was near 14 or 15 hrs for DMD and TT? How much longer for Alta Alpina 8 passes?


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

look566 said:


> Still debating my start time. Anybody do 8 passes who was near 14 or 15 hrs for DMD and TT? How much longer for Alta Alpina 8 passes?


The ride calculator gives 13:11-13:45 hrs for me, based on DMD or TT respectively. So, I'm thinking around 14 hours + 1 for stops = 15 hours. Best case, finish 8pm with 34 mins official daylight buffer.

It's definitely cutting it close. I don't want to carry lights at the start and deal with retrieving them, though, so I'm thinking of shipping lights to the top of Monitor just in case - worst case, I can collect them on the way back and only have to carry them downhill.


----------



## look566 (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, I will be doing the same lights to Monitor. Never know if a mechanical or bad day will put you behind schedule anyway.

The ride calculator seems a little dodgy: doesn't seem to care what you put into the "minutes" field, and I don't know if 13.50 output is 13:50 or 13:30 (hh.mm vs. hh.fract)
Doesn't really matter, but I can't help myself


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 2, 2006)

While Google'ing around to see what kind of warmth I'd need for afternoon Sierra showers, the first result back was a NWS Severe Thunderstorm Warning for the area smack dab over Ebbetts and Monitor.

I'm assuming there'll be similar weather tomorrow, same time, more or less same place.


----------



## N184PM (Sep 11, 2011)

I can tell you it was hailing in South Shore this afternoon the size of quarters and it was 90 degrees. Good luck !


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Have a great ride tomorrow folks! Hope to see a few of you out there... I'll be in Quadzilla gear.. say hi!


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Alta Alpine 8 pass challenge done!






Checked in at 8:15pm which should give me an official time of 15:09 hours, beating my goal of 16 hours.

Ran into Bosticman (great job out there) and Mike (look566). Where I wilted severely on the Monitor climbs, Mike powered up them - if he hadn't pulled me all the way from the base of Monitor to Markleville, he would have a huge gap on me! Unbelievable ride, Mike!

Also caught up with ElHombre, poff, and a few others I know including Stan - such a scenic setting for a double so I'm really looking forward to his video!

One downside, I rode briefly with a guy on Blue Lakes who had just received a ticket from the CHP for riding double-file. Country cops :mad2:

For the stage race, I was in #13 - I didn't see #12 out there at all but Andreas in #15 had a killer race and will likely pass me. Looking forward to the results!


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is Stan's video.. I recognize a few people


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice video. I just wish it showed some of the descents. They must have been epic!


----------



## chidonchea (Jul 14, 2008)

JasonB176 said:


> Nice video. I just wish it showed some of the descents. They must have been epic!


I have to say the descents are the most epic-est of any century I have done. Not too technical (Terrible Two) where your arms and back hurt from all the breaking. Most of the roads are smooth and wide open without any crowds of riders (Death Ride) and traffic to worry about. The views are breath taking. The descents are are what draw you back, the climbs make you say "I'm never doing this ride again". The speed and scenery is like "WOW!!!"
I know I would have had some great shots of the descents if my GoPro on the bike had worked right. I'm thinking the memory card contacts had a problem, the camera still made the beep noises like it was recording. My jaw drop when i tried to view the card at home and saw I had nothing. If I did have the footage, the video would easily run an hour. I'm sure other riders have posted videos of these descents.
This is one of those rides you want to do at least once. Just start at 3:30 so you can do as many passes as you can.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

I did see myself on Ebbets! Also Patrick (ratpick) and Paul McKenzie who organizes Nifty1050. Heat killed me @ 107mi.


----------



## look566 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Ride report*

*Executive Summary*
_That was hard_ (message sent to my riding buddies -- who have the good sense to forego doubles -- upon finishing the ride)

*Preride* 
Took Friday off, drove up. Checked in a Sorensen's, went to Turtle Rock State park. Too early for ride checkin, did a 1 hr spin to loosen the legs up. Weather looked threatening (this was around 3:00) but went anyway. Did a little loop of the beginning of the course. On Emigrant Trail, I was pelted by marble sized hail! Got back to TRP and talked with a guy who was up on Monitor (in a car) big hail stones accumulating on the road. Not pretty.

Too early to check in, went back to Sorensen's, made dinner, came back and registered. I was pretty excited/nervous about the ride, tough to get to sleep. 3:30 rolls around, time to eat, dress, etc and go to TRP.

Was there early, ate a bit and had another cup of coffee (bad idea as I had to pee 3 times before the top of Luther pass!). Talked to Patrick and others a bit waiting for 5:06 to roll around.

An interesting feature about this event is that they are operating many rides simultaneously, from "the world's toughest double century" to family fun rides. You can pick the challenge you want, and ride that. This means you see a lot of people on the course, who are doing any of a number of different rides.

*The Ride*
Not a mass start event, you sign up for a time slot (15 min or so). Can start as early as 3:30, but need to make some cutoffs. Course closes at 11:00 pm. I had figured the 5:06 (first start without lights) would be best - should be a fast pack for the first 20 miles to the base of the first climb.

To keep everyone's time straight, you had to check out with a volunteer (by rider number) before leaving and then check in when you finished. This caused a bit of a line with everyone ready to get going. Got out fast (with Patrick) and started down the road. Small group (4 or 5) at first. In the first two miles, Patrick says my sunglasses are slipping out of my helmet. Before I can grab them, they fall. I stop & yell at the next group to miss them, and retrieve them. Oh no, I think, now I'm on my own for the whole ride :-(

I'm riding along and hear some guy with some deep aero wheels gaining on me. Sweet, a pull back to the group. When I get there, it looks like the faster 5:06 riders have grouped up on the road. I sit in and enjoy the free speed. After a while I see Robert Choi, and some other really fast guys and think "what the heck am I doing riding with these guys"? The pack is going along a a good pace, but not super fast -- I think one guy from Great Basin Bike club was doing all the pulling.

As soon as we hit the Kingsbury climb the sorting out begins. I just go at my own pace that I know I can maintain for a long day ahead. Great views of sunrise and the valley below as we climb up to the top. This is an 8 mile climb that gains 2454 feet, average grade 5.8%, and is pretty steady; a nice warm up. Get to the top, grab some water and am walking back to my bike before one of the "Queensbury" guys puts a sitcker on my number - I had forgotten about that! Didn't want to have to do that climb twice to get my sticker!

Nice descent, and then some flat and rollers to the next climb. I bypassed the "checkpoint" (water stop) in Emigrant Trail as I had plenty of water. Got into a pace line with the same guys who were pulling the large group at the start, until things kicked up. I want ahead to climb the first part of Carson, and then turned right to Luther Pass. This isn't much of a climb, 2.6 miles, 681 ft, at 4.9%. It went pretty quickly, got my sticker and then returned to Hwy 89 to finish Carson. 

Not too much to talk about on Carson. A lot easier than on the Death Ride -- earlier in the day, not much head wind, don't have a bunch of idiots to pass going up. Really pleasant. At the top, I had the thought "only 5 more to go". Again quite a difference from the Death Ride. I had been playing leap frog with a guy from LA named Peter. I ended up passing him on Luther, Carson, and Ebbetts. Clearly he was spending less time in stops than me. I wasn't sure exactly where the turn was, and asked Peter. He said the route sheet indicated 3 miles, I think, but then I saw the sign and turned onto Blue Lakes Road.

never been up this road before. It is really nice and has a great reputation. Very gentle climbing, maybe one section at 9%. I knew the high point was a ways before the rest stop, so I was prepared for that. Got to the rest stop and was starting to not feel real good in the stomach. I had been doing Perpetum and Hammer Gel -- my usual items, but had gotten some Heed mixed in. I don't like to experiment on this kind of ride, not sure how that happened. Anyway, I tentatively planned to take care of business at lunch.

Back out Blue Lakes, and saw someone on the ride fixing a flat. She seemed to be doing ok, so I kept going. A bit later, I saw what appeared to be a SAG parked at the side of the road. I slowed and told them about the rider up the road, and they said they couldn't go to help because there was no place to park. WTF? 

Back on highway 89 and I had the brainstorm that I'd be going right by my cabin at Sorensens. So I stopped in to take care of the aforementioned GI issues. Very nice, even if it did take 20 min.

On to lunch, grab a sandwich and come water and go. Eat sandwich on the way to Ebbetts. I really like this climb, as it is so beautiful. Also it was much better to have the occasional car or rider to deal with, as opposed to the constant 4 across road furniture that is a feature of the Death Ride. Very pleasant. However, my feet really started hurting at the end of this climb, also started to feel first twinges of leg cramps. Got to the rest stop, grabbed a chair and hydrated, pounded electrolytes and did a self foot massage. Back on the bike and descend to Hermit Valley. 

At the bottom, all I wanted was to get my sticker and go. Last year, on the DR, I'd waited for my buddies and we hung out at this stop. Made the climb up a lot worse than it really was. This is 4.5 miles, 1511 ft, and 6.4% average. Not long, but steeper average than the other climbs in the ride. The lady at the bottom was offering fruit smoothies, but I declined and just stayed long enough for a sticker.

Great descent on both sides of Ebbetts, as the road was pretty much open. Grabbed some food and water at the top, and also at the rest stop at the base of Monitor.

Monitor has the first and second climbs on the Death Ride, here it is number 7 and 8. Quite the difference. Front side went well, still able to enjoy the views and go pretty hard, until near the top, the feet started acting up again. Did the self massage at the rest stop and a nice rest stop person offered to fill my water bottles. I asked for fizzy electrolytes, but they had none. Since I had some in my pocket, I said pain water. Somehow he thought I wanted Heed (I had declined when he first asked). Anyway that's what I got. I forgot about the electrolytes and only noticed the Heed on the way back up, as I didn't drink on the backside descent. This made my cotton mouth on the way up a lot worse than it should have been. My own fault for not emptying my bottles and getting water in one, electrolytes in the other at the top.

Fantastic open descent on the back side, a quick turn around for a sticker at Topaz and back up Monitor. This climb turned out to be really unpleasant. Very hot (probably mid 90's, my Garmin gives completely bogus temps, so I'm not even going to check it). After a while, the cramps start up again. Normally, I can relieve them by standing for a while, but this would kill my feet. So I was bouncing up and down for most of the climb, balancing the cramps and feet.

Got to the top, and retrieved my lights. Patrick said hello, and I said "what are you doing here?". I would have expected him to be done 45 min before me (or more) as that's where we finished on the DMD and TT. He said I'd passed him while he was taking a cramp break, I guess I was too much in survival mode to notice!

We rolled out together and I said he should go first as he would be descending faster than me. That was an understatement! We passed a few people (on other rides, I assume). After things flattened out, I pushed to catch up to Patrick. We had a couple of climbs to get back to TRP. I was feeling pretty good now (probably saved up some energy from the climbs as I was foot-pain limited) and could motor back to the finish.

Checked in at 8:12 for a 15:06 time. This was really good for me, especially considering the amount of non-riding time (1:17) I needed to maintain my body during the day. Patrick had to do 2.7 miles to get to 200 exactly, so he took off. 

I really didn't have much of an appetite, but got some food. Chatted with some nice folks who were waiting for friends to finish. A good ride!
Rest stop people not up to the standard of the DMD or TT (both of which are amazing!). Food was better than DMD, not as good as TT. Course is magnificent, but quite challenging. Hot day probably made it even harder.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

deleted


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

So awesome!! At least I'm able to vicariously enjoy these events. You are truly in cycling heaven out there. I was particularly impressed by the road quality and lack of cars. The footage of those descents, especially on the narrower road, was just amazing. Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

JasonB176 said:


> So awesome!! At least I'm able to vicariously enjoy these events. You are truly in cycling heaven out there. I was particularly impressed by the road quality and lack of cars. The footage of those descents, especially on the narrower road, was just amazing. Thanks for your efforts!


You're welcome  I love seeing parts of this state that I haven't explored yet. I have been meaning to climb Ebbetts for a while now, so maybe I'll get to do it this month. When he pushed the wrong button before the Ebbetts climb, he got one still photo. The camera was aimed better for the video, as you don't see the top of his helmet in any of the video clips.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

ratpick said:


> Alta Alpine 8 pass challenge done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you planning on doing a full write up about your ride?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Wait - so Ratpick and Bostic have completed the Triple crown - in June! Way to go guys! Nicely done.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

JasonB176 said:


> Are you planning on doing a full write up about your ride?


Sure am. It's in the works. I had to leave for a singing contest in Toronto the next day so I've been distracted all week!

Looking forward to the triple crown stage race results....


----------



## look566 (Aug 19, 2011)

ratpick said:


> Sure am. It's in the works. I had to leave for a singing contest in Toronto the next day so I've been distracted all week!
> 
> Looking forward to the triple crown stage race results....


11th! Nice going, Patrick.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

look566 said:


> 11th! Nice going, Patrick.


Thanks!!

We just had a huge thunderstorm and flooding here in Toronto so I got to finish off my recap while we were stranded  Need to fill in telemetry which I'll do later..

Enjoy!
Patrick


----------



## Bostic (Nov 17, 2008)

Great write up Patrick, it was nice meeting you on the way over to Ebbets. My placing was 32 out of 51 for the Stage Race. I go at my own pace and wherever that ends up is fine with me as long as I finish. 

Alta Alpina is harder than anything else I've done including Terrible Two, Devil Mountain Double, Everest Challenge and Haleakala from beach to Summit. Last year after finishing AA I said "one and done!" then it had to get added to the stage race for this year so I got sucked back into it again. Last year I used a triple with 52/39/30 11-28 Ultegra. This year I tried 52/36 11-28 Sram. That worked fine for the first four passes and I had better times up. Once the heat made it's ugly appearance the speed dropped a lot. 

I didn't get caught up trying to stay with pace lines as I know what my built in impulse power speed is that will get me through the ride. 36x25 and 36x28 were not low enough for Monitor. I was tacking so much up the climbs in the upper 90's heat. Last year I spent significant time in 30x24 but never had to tack up the 11% 12% sections of Monitor. On the descent to Topaz I got stung by a bee on my left thigh, horrible! I'm trying to check if the stinger is out while cruising down the road. I know the heat is taking it's toll as I see Paul McKenzie stopped and off the bike, he's really fast. 

There were times in the afternoon where I kept saying aloud this ride really sucks! I knew if I kept my pace I would roll in about the same time as last year, 9pm, which I did.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Awesome Bosticman. You looked like you had everything under control when I saw you!

I'm doing Haleakala sea to summit in October - interested in your experience and suggestions


----------



## TahoeBC (Mar 11, 2008)

You knocked that one out fast Patrick, good job!


----------

